

Tech Founders NYC Inaugural Meeting - jakehow

Hey all,<p>We are putting on a pitch event by hackers and for hackers.  We filter out a few entrepreneurs each time to come pitch our group.  This is our first attempt at an event like this and as such will be a learning experience.  I am interested in hearing from other developers what types of things/questions/pitch points they think would provide the most value.<p>Overall goal is to get great engineers and great entrepreneurs together to keep up the NYC startup momentum.<p>http://techfounders.heroku.com
======
jakehow
Clickable link: <http://techfounders.heroku.com>

------
aditya
Cool idea. I'd love to see more of this happen, compared to events like the NY
Tech Meetup.

